# 'Done packing the IMPORTANT stuff for my vacation :)



## z0diac (May 18, 2010)

The most important gear of my week-long trip to the cottage has been packed


----------



## UTKhodgy (Jan 4, 2012)

What a week!


----------



## liquidicem (May 23, 2013)

Nicely done. It's always important to get the essentials packed up first!


----------



## ACasazza (Mar 23, 2013)

That's how it's going to be for when I head to Phoenix in mid July!


----------



## windex (Jun 3, 2013)

ACasazza said:


> That's how it's going to be for when I head to Phoenix in mid July!


I suggest you also pack a gallon of sunscreen.


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

I'm going to say that just about covers it. Enjoy your trip!


----------



## ACasazza (Mar 23, 2013)

windex said:


> I suggest you also pack a gallon of sunscreen.


I'm not one for sun screen. Don't like the way it feels on my skin haha, but I'm Italian so my skin can withstand the punishment quite nicely.


----------



## z0diac (May 18, 2010)

Thanks for the replies everyone! Can't wait to light up!


----------



## Hubby (May 28, 2013)

Nice to have the packing priorities in order!!!!!


----------



## Archun (Feb 8, 2012)

LOL. Excellent packing!
ENJOY
:cowboyic9:


----------



## Sixspeedsam (Jun 12, 2013)

This just reminded me I need to buy a larger traveldor :smoke: Looks like an amazing week!


----------



## z0diac (May 18, 2010)

Sixspeedsam said:


> This just reminded me I need to buy a larger traveldor :smoke: Looks like an amazing week!


Technically mine is a 10-count, with 5 on each of the 2 rows and a layer of foam between them. I discovered that I can get 3 rows of 5 if I remove the middle layer of foam


----------



## RayJax (Mar 13, 2012)

Pretty solid line up you've got planned! Enjoy the trip too!


----------



## Beeman (Apr 12, 2013)

Yup, looks like you've got all of the necessities


----------



## Passprotection (Jan 28, 2013)

I envy you! I've had the H. Uppman tube a couple of years ago and man does this picture bring back memories of that smoke...


----------



## z0diac (May 18, 2010)

Just a few shots of some smoking action...


----------



## paulb1970 (Mar 25, 2013)

NICE!


----------



## JeremyAHoward (Feb 4, 2013)

Now that's a quality week!


----------



## .cigardude. (Jul 8, 2013)

Very nice selection.

Were they enough for the week???


----------



## z0diac (May 18, 2010)

.cigardude. said:


> Very nice selection.
> 
> Were they enough for the week???


Yah - I ended up bringing some back with me


----------



## .cigardude. (Jul 8, 2013)

That's good.

Better to have more than not enough.


----------



## JJ3 (Jun 25, 2013)

Excellent selections. Enjoy!


----------

